# Something to educate and inform all "spinners"!!



## SimonC (12 May 2010)

For all you riders (like me) that know how to ride with style and panache, and dont spin like crazee, enjoy this....www.bigringriding.com

Proper.

My favourite is the Bernard Hinault photo.


----------



## Vikeonabike (14 May 2010)

Love the picture of Hinault launching a spectator. "Wonder what he did wrong"


----------



## Tynan (16 May 2010)

cor, thanks for that link, some superb pictures in there


----------



## gaz (16 May 2010)

i love


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2010)

This image isn't all that great but I love the caption:







> ROBERT MILLAR. HE’S GOT IT ALL. ****ING SHAMALS, A KICK ASS LID, GARISH LYCRA, AND THE ABILITY TO ASCEND LIKE shoot OFF A SHOVEL. PLUS HE LOOKS LIKE AN OWL COUGHING UP A FURBALL. RESPECT.


----------



## mr Mag00 (17 May 2010)

Hinault-that is gonna hurt if it connects


----------



## Brahan (17 May 2010)

mr Mag00 said:


> Hinault-that is gonna hurt if it connects




Brilliant isn't it.


----------



## Nkaj (19 May 2010)

forgive me for my incrediable ingnorance,but what does big ring mean? Is it really webpage devoted to riding in the top gear?


----------



## SimonC (20 May 2010)

Nkaj said:


> forgive me for my incrediable ingnorance,but what does big ring mean? Is it really webpage devoted to riding in the top gear?



Yes, big ring refers to riding in the biggest of the front chainrings, legs turning steadily and with style. Cruising at speed

As opposed to small chainring and high pedalling cadence. Getting nowhere fast.

Seems to be a few more photos added now. I am liking the track rider up on the advertising hoardings.


----------



## Kablinsky (20 May 2010)

It's a prison thing.



Nkaj said:


> forgive me for my incrediable ingnorance,but what does big ring mean? Is it really webpage devoted to riding in the top gear?


----------



## MajorMantra (20 May 2010)

Nkaj said:


> forgive me for my incrediable ingnorance,but what does big ring mean? Is it really webpage devoted to riding in the top gear?



Big ring = the larger of the two or three chainrings (front cogs), so yes. 

EDIT: Whoops, forgot to refresh before replying.


----------



## Nkaj (20 May 2010)

SimonC said:


> Yes, big ring refers to riding in the biggest of the front chainrings, legs turning steadily and with style. Cruising at speed
> 
> As opposed to small chainring and high pedalling cadence. Getting nowhere fast.
> 
> Seems to be a few more photos added now. I am liking the track rider up on the advertising hoardings.



k thanks... i was just thinking yesterday how much better it is to steadily plod along on a big gear rather than just thrashing about  spose its all about building up all that muscle !


----------



## MajorMantra (20 May 2010)

Nkaj said:


> k thanks... i was just thinking yesterday how much better it is to steadily plod along on a big gear rather than just thrashing about  spose its all about building up all that muscle !



That is the precise opposite of what most would recommend. Hell on the knees too... (Although I ride fixed a fair bit, so who am I to talk?)


----------



## mickle (20 May 2010)

Mint. I shall however continue to spin.


----------



## beastie (24 May 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Love the picture of Hinault launching a spectator. "Wonder what he did wrong"


this is from the tour. The spectators were actually protesters that set up a road block. While the other riders slowed and tried to ride around them, Hinault accelerated straight into them !! Fist fight ensued


----------



## Canrider (1 Nov 2011)

I loved that photo when I first saw it, something brought it to mind just now so I went looking:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqMqCc1Qy7E


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 Nov 2011)

WTF. I thought I had a varicose vein



. Is that what he's got or is there a worm living under his skin .


----------



## Canrider (4 Nov 2011)

Definitely in my 'don't know, don't want to know' category..


----------



## monnet (5 Nov 2011)

beastie said:


> this is from the tour. The spectators were actually protesters that set up a road block. While the other riders slowed and tried to ride around them, Hinault accelerated straight into them !! Fist fight ensued



Not quite, it was Paris-Nice ('84, I think).The protesters were shipyard workers. Whilst everyone else slowed Hinault rode into them and started punching once his bike stopped going forward.


----------



## jig-sore (6 Nov 2011)

didn't like the excessive use of the f-word. seems rather pathetic when over used


----------



## Vikeonabike (6 Nov 2011)

My Kind of Cyclist!


----------



## VamP (8 Nov 2011)

Forget the big ring little ring nonsense, did anyone clock this crazyarsed vid?    

mentalist chilean urban downhill


Whoaaa! Love the dog obstacle


----------

